# Cow due to calve



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Well the only cow due this month is due to calve. She was due the 2nd, so any hour now, or so. Starting to go through labor pains, etc... So I trained the camera on her, and for those interested you might see her calve..


Now I have it at 30 seconds, auto-refresh is still 60 seconds. The image might not update every 30 seconds, but it should be close... Enjoy..


http://www.beechhillfarms.us/webcam



Jeff


----------



## Valmai (Sep 29, 2004)

I went and had a look. I remember the reconstruction photos, is the webcam/calving stall in the same barn? It looks much lighter and airier now. Dont mean to be rude but, can you make a living with 34 cows?


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

Jeff- we have dial up or I would be there watching- please let us know- Liz


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

Jeff- we have dial up or I would be there watching- please let us know-
valmai- I am told the average milking farm milk 24 cows.
I am sure those megga farms kill that number but i personally want my milk from the 24 cow farm- Liz


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Yes the box stall is in the main barn with the other stalls.

Liz, the site is fairly dialup friendly, the image is only 50k in size, which should only take a few seconds to download.



Jeff


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Valmai said:


> I went and had a look. I remember the reconstruction photos, is the webcam/calving stall in the same barn? It looks much lighter and airier now. Dont mean to be rude but, can you make a living with 34 cows?


 This farm has been supporting itself and making a very meager living milking less than 34 cows (usually less than 20 cows) for the last decade or so. The farm used to milk 40+ and sold quite a number for dairy. At that stage it supported two families.
Even with the prices in the gutter this farm hasn't gone under. This coming year we should make back much of what has been lost with all the lower prices in the past decade.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Having a smaller herd has many benefits. The larger the farm, the need to hire help and the need for more land is there. I do have my mothers help with milking, crops and other misc stuff. Since she is a lot cleaner than I, she washes the cows down, udder prep. With crops she helps rake and wrap the hay. My father is the finance part of things. However I am making a profit based on how it is setup here.

Either way, figure this with a large farm, and ill use one that is several hundred head strong. With those you need bigger equipment because your covering more land. You need more equipment, because your covering the land with different types of feed. I feed baleage, so I only need to rely on hay. So for equipment there are 4 tractors (even though 3 is actually plenty). There is a round baler, wrapper, discbine, and a couple rakes. We do have a couple forage wagons, and a chopper. But that was pre baleage days. I dont plant corn, so no need for corn seed or a planter. Keeping it small allows for one to sell off excess heifer easier, since your replacement need is much lower. Actually at present I have too many heifers. I can also concentrate on the genetic aspects of the herd better, and in turn less semen to buy. Many farms hire a herdsman to detect heat, etc. Simply because the owner doesn't have time to watch cows, put up feed, milk, etc etc.


I watch all of those BIG farms, and im talking 250 head on up. They have half a dozen people employed, they have a fleet of trucks, they have to rent hundreds of acres of land. The mentallity bigger is better is the problem with many buisnesses dow adays. From big buisness buying up more buisness to gain more control of the market, to farms getting bigger and shipping large volumes of milk, which in some cases seems to attract milk companies (not as expensive to drop a tanker off, and pick one up).


But as liz said, you will tend to find your quality milk at the smaller farm, since they can eyeball the cows, and notice things quickly since its generally the owners handling the cows and they know the change in a cow's personality if she is sick. There was an interesting statistic in a hoards dairymen book, was a feed management book. It shows the change in farms from 1989 to 1999 or so. The least change with farms as far as herd size goes was 20 cow dairies. Less than a percent went to the wayside during that period, while the larger dairies (not signifcantly either, such as 50 cow), was much greater. It makes sence, since many that are numbered at 20 aren't out straight all day, and do not need to hire help.


Jeff


----------



## Valmai (Sep 29, 2004)

Gosh It almost makes me want to move to the US and take up dairy farming!!  Over here 250 cows is almost a hobby farm. After milking 1200 cows twice a day, milking 34 would be a breeze. Yeah I know, you have a lot more diseases, predators and extreme weather to deal with. There are so many people here thinking (planning) of moving to Oz coz the payout is better, but with the drought there they are crazy, IMO, Im surprised they are not looking at the US!
_Using a herdsman to detect heat_ Dont they (or you) use tail paint?


----------



## Countrygrl3 (Nov 19, 2004)

Jeff, how did you rig the webcam? Do you have a computer in the barn? Please excuse the lack of computer knowledge  but Im looking to do the same for my mare if i can figure it out.

Sue


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Yes there is a computer in the barn. The video card has video in, and I have a program that I bought back oh 8-10 years ago that works well. Tne camera is a simple B&W weatherproof camera, fairly durable. I use network cable with a couple baluns (can be found at smarthome.com). The baluns allow you to send video or audio over network cable up to 1800' away, heck of a lot cheaper than running video line.


Now if you dont want to upload, Microsoft has a free application called Windows Media Encoder or something similar. If your setup for a home network, you can stream the video so you can watch it like a tv, on a computer. I did this last spring when a cow was calving, it worked slick.

Instead of using a computer, you can also run Category 5 cable from your barn, to your house, and attach a balun on one end, balun on the other to your tv, and skip the computer. Baluns work well, and now they have some that you splice off the ends on two wires, and push it into the balun, little teeth grab it. Cat 5 cable you can get at newegg.com, for 1000' its a heck of a lot cheaper than video cable. Video cable at 20.00 per 12', would add up quick.


Jeff


----------



## Countrygrl3 (Nov 19, 2004)

lol, thanks! i will get a computer savvy friend of mine to translate and set it up for me  Im totally addicted now...I keep checking to see if she has calved.

Sue


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

I sent her out today, her ligaments aren't close enough to keep her in. I am going to keep her in the box stall overnight, more comfortable for her.


Jeff


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Darn you! Darn you to heck! 
I DO have a life. I DO have a life... and right now it's taken up watching a cow lay around!! Must.... look..... away.........


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

I hope she calves before Saturday. Have the classifer coming Saturday at 8am, really want her calved. But ill still stick her in front of the classifier, see if she changes at all. Some do mess with scores even if they haven't calved.


We'll see.


Jeff


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

LOL

The world over is watching your cow with eager anticipation... I'm watching all the way from Iraq. You've heard the phrase "the watched pot never boils?" She'll probably never have that baby... because someone somewhere will ALWAYS be watching.

In all seriousness - I appreciate this woderful post. After all the time I've spent "tuned in" I just hope I don't miss it!


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

Myself & another at my office stay tuned in all day while at work hoping to see her calf!!! We are really hoping that we don't miss it. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

She is getting closer, both sides of her tailhead are sunken in, the main two ligaments between here pins and her tailhead on either side, are softening more. So I would expect either tonight or into tomorrow, but no later than Sunday.


Jeff


----------



## horsehelper (Sep 22, 2006)

Jeff...We all need to know this cow's name! Once the calf is born, you need to have a name the calf contest. 
DH and I have been joking that we have ewes due to lamb in our own barn, and still sit at the computer watching someone else's cow. Of course, we have our surveilance monitor at our right so we can watch the ewes too. We're obsessed!!


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

I was watching her at 2 this morning, 3, your time Jeff! LOL I decided I should go to bed instead of staying up watching her sleep!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Her name is Indus... The last calf she had, was named Isis, which is a greek name. The next name, if a heifer will be greek based.


Indus stands for "The (American) Indian". Her face almost looks like a painted horse, like the indians rode. She wasn't named when she came, had a number (was from a big farm).


Jeff


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

She looks like she is doing it right now! Well she keeps getting up and down. A very good sign!


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

SHE IS DOING IT!!!!!! I see slime!!!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Yeah she is doing something, noticed she was up and her tail was out some, and noticed there wasn't any wet or manure..


Jeff


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Jeff, what type bedding is she laying in? Looks like sawdust....


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Jeff I just took a look at the barn cam, you cow maybe delivering right now....Camera or not I'd be a steppin to the barn.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Shavings, with mattress underneath. Actually its a horse stall mattress setup (was wide for a box stall). The top cover is a rubbery, soft material, there is a matt that is made out of foam that covers the entire area, well multiple mats.

Works well for cleaning, easy to clean. When she calves ill simply scrape away the wet stuff, and add new. Of course depending when she calves, if she can do the job before we are done milking tonight, ill milk her tonight, if not. She will stay with the calf till AM.


Jeff


----------



## christy (Jun 26, 2005)

DARN IT I cant get anymore. I had it and was watching now it wont give me the picture. DARN DARN!!!!


----------



## Countrygrl3 (Nov 19, 2004)

Its not working for me either :help: I keep trying to reload to see if it works...

Sue


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

AAAAAAAaaaarrrghhhhh, me either and I've been hooked for days. It must be turned off.......arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Countrygrl3 (Nov 19, 2004)

I just got it back!!

Sue


----------



## christy (Jun 26, 2005)

Alright I got it back!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

It should work for the most part, the problem with satellite is that it isn't 100%, atleast mine. I beleive the antenna has issues. Either way, it should work, atleast enough to watch. Now if I only had a faster upload, id stream it, then no waiting for pictures.


Jeff


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh, I am so glad this is going on now and not in the middle of the night...


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

I just came back, and she has been keeping her tail up. Plus with only 1 hour I have seen her udder filling up even more. She is also getting up and down ever few mins. Im sure she will clave before tomorrow morning. and of course she will clave when I am sleeping!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

She will have it tonight, id say before midnight.



Jeff


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

I seen you in on the webcam! Then you were gone!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow... now that's a shot! And her udder is huge now..


----------



## heinola honey (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks for letting us watch.... both my cows calved recently without me :Bawling: 
At least this is the next best thing!
Ruth


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

She is now looking at you! Go help her!!! hee thanks now im never gonna get anything done!


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Why am I sitting here watching a cow calve on a computer?! 
Like I have never seen it before? It is darn addicting though and my timing is perfect. Looks like hard labor!

So there are two people out there....who's the second person? Mummy dearest?


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

I know as if the other 40+ cows I have seen give birth I have to watch a cow thousands of miles away!


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

This is making me mad! It should be a live feed! I hate waiting 1 min!!


----------



## Denise K. (May 10, 2002)

I should be getting chores done here! My kids just walked by and said Mom........and shook their heads.
Denise


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Make her stand up! I can`t see!!


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

See this is how I am burning the 60 seconds!


----------



## smpooh1 (Jun 28, 2006)

We have our two family cows standing in the barn right now waiting impatienly to be milked so we can watch this one calve. We're nuts too.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Here we go!!! And right at the camera.. well trained cow, Jeff!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

All night I have been getting my exercise running back and forth... watch the cow.. go bring in wood. Watch the cow... go chop potatoes. Watch the cow.. mash potatoes. Watch cow.. take ham out of the oven.. I have got to move the computer.


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Good job! I see a head! Come on next pic!!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Jeff,
Thanks so much for sharing this process with us!


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

shoot no more


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

This has been the high point to my week I started watching on tuesday and was gonna close it tonight till I see her tail up! come on have a girl!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

For names... I vote for "Jingle".. tis the season.


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

I vote `Took to long!`  I like ``Jingle!``


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Most likely will be a bull calf...looks like a big one at taht. That cow is doing some serious rolling and straining!

You've seen a head? All I have see are the two front hooves just barely sticking out.
Then again it is black and white...lol

Makes me want to put a livefeed in the milking barn this january when the goats are kidding...lol


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I pretty much expect a lot of webcams from here on out. Lots of goaties... that way people all over the world can cease their lives for the whole kidding season. It's a shame that Armydoc is missing this.. watching from Iraq.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

dosthouhavemilk said:


> Why am I sitting here watching a cow calve on a computer?!


 For the same reason I watch egg cams trained on incubators hatching eggs? (I've hatched thousands of eggs over the years, yanno).


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Front hooves...check...head out...check. Calf should be on the ground any moment!

Scratch the head part....looks like just hooves..


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

She has been doing some good bagginng up! Looks like a good show udder!


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

Looks like it's show time people. I believe I see a head hanging out.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I think we need a hobby guys and gals!!!! We're sitting here watching a computer screen for a calf to come out a cow's hindend...... Tell me we aren't refined people.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Definitely looks like the head is finally out...
Shouldn't be long now...
How do Holsteins handle shoulders? Pretty well?

I'm so used to Jerseys and goats...this Holstein has shown more straining than most births I've seen.


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Is it me or is she trying to get all her birth goop all over those bars??? I know our does love to rub slime all over so when I get down to look I put my hands in a slimy mess! 

BULL CALF FOR SURE if it wasn't it would be out by now


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

From this day forward, when things are slow, like the line at the bank etc.. I will say it's "slower than Jeff's cow."


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

dosthouhavemilk said:


> How do Holsteins handle shoulders? Pretty well?


Hard! When ever a cow has the legs and head all out we always pull the calf then. Makes it all so much faster.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

That heifer is laying down!!!!! (literally)


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

TSYORK said:


> That heifer is laying down!!!!! (literally)


I hate when see does that! My butt is starting to get sore from sitting and watching! This is taking to long!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

TSYORK said:


> I think we need a hobby guys and gals!!!! We're sitting here watching a computer screen for a calf to come out a cow's hindend...... Tell me we aren't refined people.


 Bored ******** with no life?


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Last check the head was coming out nicely, legs are in good shape, calf is still alive (seen it move). Her last calf was big, and was a heifer..


I wish I had broadband, because a live feed atleast at 28k quality would be better.


Oh and holsteins tend to have issues with the hips sometimes. Once the head is past, generally things go faster.

Jeff


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks again Jeff! We whine, but we are still here and obviously beside ourselves with anticipation!


----------



## heinola honey (Feb 20, 2003)

can you get her to turn around?


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks for the update and the heads up about the hips and Holsteins...lol


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

heinola honey said:


> can you get her to turn around?


 it is best to leave her alone now. She is pushing so hard it may take all her energy leave just to get up. Then she is in trouble.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

She is gonna be one tired momma...

oh, and DS should have been in bed 1/2 hour ago.


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

Come on Indus! Give us a girl! Push....Push....Push


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Now I want her to turn around!!!


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh, I wish I could see better! So exciting!


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Jeff, before you tell us what sex it is give us a picture of it. I wanna see if I can guess!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Hazy...... I want a $100,000... could you type in "chickenista wants $100,000" please.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Well.....she has turned a little! At least we can see the back end a little more now! Now if she will just stay that way...........

WAITING!!! :grump:

We need a little smiley that paces back and forth!


----------



## heinola honey (Feb 20, 2003)

Very accomodating! thanks!


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

I can not get the web cam but I am enjoying all of your chatter-

Liz in NY
Teacup Farm


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

"chickenista wants $100,000"


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank you ! I figured that if you had the power to move a laboring cow........


----------



## heinola honey (Feb 20, 2003)

should we all take a wager on what the exact time will be?


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

It is a bull look at the HUGE head. Plus curly hair!


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Teacupliz said:


> I can not get the web cam but I am enjoying all of your chatter-
> 
> Liz in NY
> Teacup Farm


Teacupliz, I felt sorry for you so I downloaded one of her latest shots......this is what we are looking at. Hope you don't mind I did that Jeff.








I will show you a pic of when she has it......if she ever has it!!


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

WHOO! Look at her go now! Come on girl! Geez....I have no life.


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

Geez this is making me wish I could help her! Bless her heart!

Oh, Hazy, I would like $100,000 to!
Dawn


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

She looks like she could use a little help!


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

Barnyardfun, post the last shot - head and feet!


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

All she needs to do now is stand up and out will come baby.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

I see head and front legs!


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Mind you, the only births I have witnessed have been African hoofstock and they go pretty quick.. lest something eat them... it has been an hour and a half since we first saw presentation... normal in domesticated animals?


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Just me but I would of pulled the calf a while ago. 
Heather


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks like a girl head to me  I usually give them a little traction at this point, but more for my sake than the cows'


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

do you beleive I got it in... I have tried all week and this is the first time I get a picture
now I want to see Jeff-- I am from Ny too..
Liz


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Up North said:


> Just me but I would of pulled the calf a while ago.
> Heather


Me also. That newest pic doesn't look good. It does look dead to me


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Boy I bet that calf would sure appreciate her moving away from the pen!! OUCH!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I wasn't gonna say it.... and now with the walls....


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

Kinda worried here too


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

I hope there's no gutter for the calf to fall into. It looks like it's going to be born outside of the pen. 
Heather


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

There go the shoulders...should be quick now...darn shame she's delivering it through the bars!!!!


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

There's been a cart situated at that point in past shots, so I'm pretty sure it is solid floor.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Now really....what are the chances of her getting lined up so perfectly that the calf is going right thru those bars!  Amazing!

Here we go!


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

Relax guys and gals, I'm sure there is a pair of capable hands right behind the camera


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

Hey our last calf was found in the gutter and she is the strongest healthy calf ever- they are durable-


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Next shot it should be out! Dead or not this is so mean! waiting that is!


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

HazyDay said:


> Next shot it should be out! Dead or not this is so mean! waiting that is!


NOPE! It is still hanging on!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

ok..... where did the head go? And what am I seeing? I thought it had a black/white head and two legs........never mind.. he turned it... ouch.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

The crew has stepped in!


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello person in the cam!


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

chickenista said:


> ok..... where did the head go? And what am I seeing?


I assumed we were looking at the belly? :shrug: Hard to tell in black and white.....it all blends!


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

You were seeing it's abdomen with it stuck at the hips....


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Is that Jeff?


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

It is a girl I see way to much white for a bull (If it looks like mother then bull if looks like sire then girl.)


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Well.. calf out of shot... hope all is well. Boy, she looks beat and rightly so.
And camera off!!! oh dear.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Baby gone........


----------



## horsehelper (Sep 22, 2006)

ah hah! Had to go to company Christmas party, and just got back. Though for sure we'd miss the whole thing. Come on Indus...You go girl!!!


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

It just blacked out on me, whats going on????


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

I hope momma is going to be alright
Guess the cam is shut off?


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Mmm, wonder how long we'll have to wait to see how things went. Thanks for the entertainment Jeff.
Heather


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Where did the picture go???


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow this is the first time I have seen so many on the cattle fourms!


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Yep my screen went black too. Now I don't know what to tell the kids! They have been sitting here watching too.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

He pulled the plug... one could only hope it was to switch camera angle and show us the calf... but I fear the show is over. And momma looked rough in that last shot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

HazyDay said:


> Wow this is the first time I have seen so many on the cattle fourms!


 Under this thread:

*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 33 (29 members and 4 guests) * 
_ladycat*, Blossomgapfarm, emanuelcs34, Mary Cody, SHELBY, jean in mo., HazyDay, chickenista, Denise K., robin f, barnyardfun, Teacupliz, zookeepertomany, TSYORK, Up North, KimM, cowkeeper, yarrow, Tonya, lgslgs, topside1, horsehelper, dosthouhavemilk, FordJunkie, ebook, Shirley _


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

chickenista said:


> He pulled the plug... one could only hope it was to switch camera angle and show us the calf... but I fear the show is over. And momma looked rough in that last shot.


I hope not the calf or momma! I wanna know what the momma gets for a score tomorrow! :flame:


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Jeff, give us an update whenever you have the time...TJ


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We look at the cattle forum..and read the posts and see the pics.. we feel that we have no right to speak not being cattle folk.. or bunny folk.. or quilting folk.... I guess.


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

so to go to bed or wait we are all nuts.. :O)


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Bummer, I've gotta go to bed. Now I'm going to be wondering how things went.
Heather


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Well time to send the kids to bed (goat kids! way to young to have 2 legged kids!)


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks again Jeff!!!! You have a beautiful place. You should be very proud.


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm going to hang around for a bit - hope for an update or will be wondering all night. May check some other threads and come back.
Jeff, I will be thinking about ya'll


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

I doubt she'll be appraised tomorrow...not that soon after a birth.

I hope everything is all right.
Jeff, let us know when you get a chance to catch your breath.


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm betting the next picture will be momma cow licking her new heifer


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

Yes, thank you Jeff. 
I will stay close to read the outcome, hope all is fine.


----------



## lgslgs (May 30, 2005)

Up North said:


> Bummer, I've gotta go to bed. Now I'm going to be wondering how things went.
> Heather



10:08 and I see you're still waiting too!

I think I'll be staying up until we find out how the calf is doing.

Lynda


----------



## horsehelper (Sep 22, 2006)

Jeff, I hope everything is ok. Will be waiting to hear if all is well.


----------



## lgslgs (May 30, 2005)

Camera just came back up


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

Darn I missed it!!! Just got home from my farm & garden club meeting. 
Barnyard thank you for posting the pics, at least I got to see those.


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

I can't tell, did she have it yet?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Mom's up, but where is the baby?????


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

We don't know how it ended. The camera quit before the calf was clear.  
We are waiting for Jeff to tell us something.


----------



## horsehelper (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, Indus is up, and looks ok. I hope the calf is doing as well.


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

Well, I don't see baby in the picture.


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

I hope it is okay too.


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

never mind, I looked at teh previous pages.


----------



## horsehelper (Sep 22, 2006)

Maybe they keep the calves separate, and bottle feed them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

horsehelper said:


> Maybe they keep the calves separate, and bottle feed them.


 Some dairies do. We always kept calves on the mamas for a few weeks (no didn't have a dairy, just a few cows at a time).


----------



## horsehelper (Sep 22, 2006)

I know the dairy we buy our Jersey calves from never lets the calves nurse. They separate them at birth, and bottle feed from the first feeding. They keep them for a week before they sell them to be sure they get a good start.


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Good to see Mom on her feet  I wish I knew what happened to the calf! Jeff did say if it was born after the night milking he would let it nurse till the AM milking, so I have a feeling that some thing went a little wrong. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Is it bad that it's 11:20 PM and I just got out of bed to see if the calf made it? 

Oh well...at least I'm not trudging out to a barn in the cold and rain here to check!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

barnyardfun said:


>




It was alive at this juncture. Something happened right after it got beyond that point. Not sure if it was visible, but it was out to its chest at 9:50 or so, and thats when things seemed to have gone downhill quick. I beleive it started to gasp, and I dont think the fluid cleared. That seems to be what makes or breaks these calves. They either gasp while coming out too early, or the fluid doesn't clear. But this calf was wayyy to big, and it isn't surprising that things turned out for the worse.

Sorry it didn't go as well as hoped, but thats the way things work.. Hopefully the next one is better, which I am sure she will be. But what has me a bit worried now, is the fact I have one bred to the same bull potentially, I just hope she has an easier time. Thing is she is smaller, and had troubles with an easy calving last year. Calf made it, but the mother had a tough time, took her a few months to fully recover.

Also I removed the calf as quick as possible, pulled the power cable because somethings have to be dealt with differently. I removed the calf before she could bond, and this reduces stress on her.. Otherwise you would see a calf in there..

Jeff


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Jeff, we were able to watch as it was delivered through the bars. We saw you step in and pull it the rest of the way and then the camera went off.

Was it a bull or heifer?
I'm assuming from what you wrote you lost it?
Sorry if that was the case. It is alway frustrating when that happens but that looked like a big calf!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

It was a heifer, and yes we lost it.. She was HUGE, id say 110-120lbs.. That was I think the contributing factor.. Its strange too, considering the calf wasn't stuck. Pulling it the rest of the way wasn't hard either.. Its why I think the lungs didn't clear properly.


Jeff


----------



## horsehelper (Sep 22, 2006)

So sorry you lost the calf. And a heifer at that. I hope Indus is doing ok for you. It's so sad to wait all that time, and then have problems. That calf did look extremely big. Thanks for the web cam...even though it didn't go as we all hoped, it was very interesting. Good luck with your future calvings.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

JeffNY said:


> It was alive at this juncture. Something happened right after it got beyond that point. Not sure if it was visible, but it was out to its chest at 9:50 or so, and thats when things seemed to have gone downhill quick. I beleive it started to gasp, and I dont think the fluid cleared. That seems to be what makes or breaks these calves. They either gasp while coming out too early, or the fluid doesn't clear. But this calf was wayyy to big, and it isn't surprising that things turned out for the worse.
> 
> Sorry it didn't go as well as hoped, but thats the way things work.. Hopefully the next one is better, which I am sure she will be. But what has me a bit worried now, is the fact I have one bred to the same bull potentially, I just hope she has an easier time. Thing is she is smaller, and had troubles with an easy calving last year. Calf made it, but the mother had a tough time, took her a few months to fully recover.
> 
> ...


Jeff, I'm not posting this to criticize. Goodness knows I've lost my fair share of calves. But maybe we can turn this into something people can learn from. From experience I would of pulled this calf very quickly at this point. * If the calves head is all the way out and the cow isn't making quick progress I pull the calf.* Once it is this far in the birth canal the calves lungs are compressed and she cannot breathe (especially with being a large calf). In a lot of cases the umbilical cord is compressed so the calf isn't getting oxygen from the cow either, this is where a calf can get in trouble.


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Up North said:


> Jeff, I'm not posting this to criticize. Goodness knows I've lost my fair share of calves. But maybe we can turn this into something people can learn from. From experience I would of pulled this calf very quickly at this point. * If the calves head is all the way out and the cow isn't making quick progress I pull the calf.* Once it is this far in the birth canal the calves lungs are compressed and she cannot breathe (especially with being a large calf). In a lot of cases the umbilical cord is compressed so the calf isn't getting oxygen from the cow either, this is where a calf can get in trouble.


I was thinking maybe the cord broke half way out. Yes im sure this can be a learning lesson for all LIVESTOCK breeders. 

Liz, I to am a little to hands on! After the doe has the kids head out and just after she pushes them out past the end of the rib cage I pull them out in the next push. I thought I may have ripped my doe when I did it! But it was just blood from the cord! Now She is due in 3 months and I hope I won't have do pull her kids out again (first kid was coming head only )


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Up North said:


> Jeff, I'm not posting this to criticize. Goodness knows I've lost my fair share of calves. But maybe we can turn this into something people can learn from. From experience I would of pulled this calf very quickly at this point. * If the calves head is all the way out and the cow isn't making quick progress I pull the calf.* Once it is this far in the birth canal the calves lungs are compressed and she cannot breathe (especially with being a large calf). In a lot of cases the umbilical cord is compressed so the calf isn't getting oxygen from the cow either, this is where a calf can get in trouble.



Understood... I would also pull if a problem is apparent. By 9, it was only a half hour, and by the time she was done it was little over an hour.. I have watched some take well over an hour without any issues. Seeing how big that calf was once out, there was a risk to also injuring the cow. Pulled one April of 06, pinched a nerve in that cow, hips locked, cow was fine the 2nd time around, smaller calf.


Jeff


----------

